

Acupuncture practice acts: legalized quackery - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/acupuncture-practice-acts-legalized-quackery/

======
jellicle
But acupuncture has been shown to be more effective than placebo in some
proper, randomized, double-blind studies. Unlike, say, homeopathy, there may
well be something truly therapeutic about acupuncture.

[http://arstechnica.com/science/2010/06/acupuncture-works-
by-...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2010/06/acupuncture-works-by-inducing-
bodys-own-painkiller/)

